# what are your other hobbies?



## ahoiberg (May 11, 2007)

i was just thinking about all the other hobbies we must have in this group of penturners... so i thought i'd start a thread asking folks what else they do besides penturning (i know, nothing, right? ) ??


----------



## Tubby (May 11, 2007)

Let's see..........bow hunting.......turning.....bow hunting........making custom game calls.........hunting.......turning.

By the way did I mention hunting, and wood turning??[][][][]



Ed Jordan
Wichita Falls, TX


----------



## richstick1 (May 11, 2007)

along the same lines...

fishing, rodbuilding, fishing, rodbuilding, fishing....


----------



## PenWorks (May 11, 2007)

Penturning has really put a damper on some of my other hobbies, but it is a trade off, because I enjoy it so much. I bowled in a league for 20 straight years, till they tore down the little bowling alley we had in town about 5 years ago. With the tuff DUI laws on the books today, it was a hassel to drive into to Scottsdale and bowl. I use to combat shoot on Thursday nites, havn't done that in 8 months. Sold my jet ski's a couple years ago, it was beating my body up to much, but if I don't die at my lathe, please Lord take me while I'm on the golf course []


----------



## JimGo (May 11, 2007)

My family...since my son came along, I've pretty much had to pare down my hobbies due to time constraints.  Not a complaint - I adore him!  But I don't have time to do the rock climbing, mountain biking, or other hobbies I had.  I've started dabbling in jewelry making, since that's something I can also do (mostly) at home.


----------



## slink74659 (May 11, 2007)

Now that I have a fourteen year old daughter driving her places seems to be my hobbie. I collect antique gas engines and try to keep them running. I also collect hand crank corn shellers and grinders. Dad and me have quite a collection of corn related items that we take to the local tractor shows.


----------



## jcollazo (May 11, 2007)

I've been a musician for many years and still play (Jazz bassist) on a regular basis. When I'm not covered in sawdust I'm either jammin' with friends or sitting in a rhythm section some where in Southern Cal.


----------



## ashaw (May 11, 2007)

Flat work,  Auto Racing (NASCAR), Swimming, Travel.


----------



## cozee (May 11, 2007)

I was an HO scale slot car fanatic for over 25 years. Quit it to start turning. Was also ino 1/10 scale RC dirt oval racing but that was years ago. Go fishing with my son when we both get the bug. I also enjoy restoring late 70's - early 80's motorcycles. Recently sold a 1983 Suzuki GS1100GL and am getting ready to tear into a 1982 Honda GL1100 Aspencade. Used to build metric choppers and bobbers, complete fab, including tank and frame. Hope to find a early 80's Yamaha XS650 to chop/bob for a daily rider to work. Airbrushing and custom painting used to be a living but now a hobby. Snowmobiling when the ditches are full or enough snirt!! LOL!! Getting ready to remodel the house so I guess for awhile that will be my hobby!! Also getting ready to join both the new local chapter of the Marine Corps League and the Leatherneck Motorcycle Club.


----------



## ahoiberg (May 11, 2007)

i guess i forgot to mention mine!

i'm also a musician, bluegrass banjoist and dabble in the pedal steel guitar... collect anqitue straight razors and restore them (still beginning that one), soapmaking (easy and fun), love to golf and, of course, spend time with my lady! getting married this summer... two months and counting! love to cook also.


----------



## cozee (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ahoiberg_
> <br />i guess i forgot to mention mine!
> 
> i'm also a musician, bluegrass banjoist and dabble in the pedal steel guitar... collect anqitue straight razors and restore them (still beginning that one), soapmaking (easy and fun), love to golf and, of course, spend time with my lady! getting married this summer... two months and counting! love to cook also.



Ooo! I have my grandfathers straight razor. Might be nice to have it cleaned up and needed repairs done. LMK


----------



## woodbutcher (May 11, 2007)

04' Mustang Terminator.


----------



## ahoiberg (May 11, 2007)

greg,

i'd be happy to take a look at it for you. email me some pics if you can and if we deem possible, you can send it out and i'll get it polished and sharpened for you...


----------



## GoodTurns (May 11, 2007)

my kid and volleyball, indoor, outdoor, doubles, sixes...  also enjoy set building for son's school's drama club.


----------



## btboone (May 11, 2007)

I'm into astronomy.  I got a big telescope to help see faraway galaxies.  I like looking at stuff like that to help keep things in proper perspective.

I'm also into cycling.  After making my own line of bike components and also working at a bicycle factory, I finally bought a new bike after 27 years on my old bike!  It's a nice one with carbon fiber tubes in front and aluminum in back, carbon fiber forks, carbon fiber cranks with hollow oversized bottom bracket, and DuraAce wheels, derailleur, and titanium cogs.  The thing is unbelievably stiff (which is exactly what I was looking for) and weighs about 16 pounds!  Man, I love this thing!






<br />


----------



## alamocdc (May 12, 2007)

Flat work, hunting, camping fishing and anything that keeps me close to my grandchildren.


----------



## gerryr (May 12, 2007)

Flyfishing, horseback riding and mountain biking.


----------



## LanceD (May 12, 2007)

Bass fishing, collect die cast drag racing cars from the 60's through the 80's and Cajun cooking.


----------



## mdburn_em (May 12, 2007)

Wife
Computers--programming, webstuff, alternative OS's
Tinkering in my shop
Fly Fishing
Fly Tying
Fly Rod building
Reading


----------



## Pipes (May 12, 2007)

Golf and I collect wrist watches :O) .Turning is killing my golf game thou[]


----------



## MesquiteMan (May 12, 2007)

Mine are amature archaeology, bowhunting, woodworking (flatwork) and collecting cactus[]


----------



## gmcnut (May 12, 2007)

Hi all,

I thought I chime in here. I have a 1977 GMC Palm Beach Motorhome which I enjoy tinkering with. I also have a ratrod that we are creating in the garage. Penturning has been taking up most of my small amount of discretionary hobby time as of late though.


----------



## tseger (May 12, 2007)

bass fishing, camping, nature photography


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 12, 2007)

Up until about 6 years ago I was into street rods big time. If you think penturning gets expensive Wrong!!!!The first is (was my 29 ford) the second same car while building and the 3rd and 4th my (was) 48 Ford. Had to give up the hobby just got to expensive as I was getting ready to retire. I also had a 41 Chevy P/U and a 37 Dodge sedan.BTW in the last picture that me when I still had black hair with Miss Budwiser 1999.



<br />



<br />



<br />


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 12, 2007)

Almost too many hobbies to list and many more than is sane. I write novels, attend writing conferences, active in Shrine club, politics, church, hunt, ride ATV, other woodworking stuff, collect antiques, reenact early American history, shoot, and will soon paritally make, old style muzzle loading rifles, baby sit grandchildren, serve on a State Board, belong to two veterans organizations, do lots of 'honey do' stuff for wife. And more.


----------



## cozee (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MesquiteMan_
> <br />Mine are amature archaeology, bowhunting, woodworking (flatwork) and collecting cactus[]




Amature archaelogy??? Got any idea what this is? Best I have gotten is it is some kind of bone, possibly a hip joint. Found it in NE Oklahoma while hunting arrowheads with a brother-in-law.


----------



## jkirkb94 (May 12, 2007)

Recently got back into penturning after about a 2 year hiatus.  I also do computers, shooting and reloading.  I have also got back into photography after I bought a Nikon D80.  Reading is my longtime hobby.  Kirk[8D]


----------



## Nolan (May 12, 2007)

<br />





Here is two of them and one thats almost 18


----------



## DocRon (May 12, 2007)

For me, after turning in general, including pens, comes choral singing (two groups, and I direct a church choir), play some folk guitar and sing folk and pop songs,some gardening, reading, computer stuff ( manage two websites). Since I am retired, I wonder how I ever had time to work!


----------



## Pipes (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cozee_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I sold off my razor collection about 10 years ago thru a auction house  at the time it was one of the largest of any I was told . :O) Wish I had kept them now :O(...


----------



## woodwish (May 12, 2007)

For many years I was active in model railroading but turning pretty much wiped out any time for that.  Still spend lots of time in the shop working on other stuff than turning, active in church activities, always busy with one more project at the school where I teach, family, and always remodeling something on the house.  Currently painting the whole house and putting a new metal roof on it so I can get new homeowners insurance (hurricane season starts next month [:0])


----------



## wudnhed (May 12, 2007)

Grandkids, penturning, swapmeeting, yardsaling, penturning, antiquing (cameras, razors, harmonicas, etc), penturning, rescuing dogs, polymer clay, penturning, tatouage, enjoying our place in Big Bear.


----------



## jaywood1207 (May 12, 2007)

Kids, flatwork, scroll work, working on my money pit (aka my house), and gardening.


----------



## swirlman (May 12, 2007)

I collect, buy, sell, trade, recondition old marbles. I've been doing this for almost 20 years now, have a huge collection of 20,000 plus old marbles, some well over 100 years old.

George


----------



## Woodnknots (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swirlman_
> <br />I collect, buy, sell, trade, recondition old marbles. I've been doing this for almost 20 years now, have a huge collection of 20,000 plus old marbles, some well over 100 years old.
> 
> George


I had NO idea that people did this!  I mean, I knew that I collected marbles when I was a kid, but I didn't know that there were antique marbles out there!  Is it kind of like baseball cards, meaning, are there some marbles that everyone wants to get their hands on because they are rare and valuable?

Dave


----------



## LEAP (May 12, 2007)

flyfishing, fly tying, bow hunting, chasing after the kids (no wait thats a full time job), a bit of mountain biking, used to scuba dive, rock climb and white water kayak but the kids kind of got in the way so that gear is all collecting dust. Did I mention driving the kids all over the county for their activities?


----------



## edman2 (May 13, 2007)

Depression Era glassware collecting (600+ pieces), cross stitching (started a birth announcement sampler when my son was born and finished in time to give it to him on his 21st birthday)!;[] cactus growing (although I have sort of given this up - down from 60+ to two at present. Collect Sunday School perfect attendance pins.
My wife has a huge Precious Moments Collection. Like antiques.


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 13, 2007)

Not all currently active, but - playing music (guitar, banjo), musical instrument collecting, musical instrument making, coin collecting, organic gardening, golf, magic, walking (came in 16,353rd in 10K), precious metal clay (very new).  Biggest problem is work interfering with my hobbies.


----------



## Ptolemy (May 13, 2007)

My only other current hobby is poker.  Poker is what allowed me to get into pen turning.  I was able to take the results of that hobby to get what I needed to start pen turning.  Turning is by far the more pursued hobby of the two though.


----------



## Ozzy (May 13, 2007)

My other hobbies are hunting, fishing, playing guitar, and doing things with my family.


----------



## galoot_loves_tools (May 13, 2007)

Collecting, refurbishing and using vintage/antique handtools. My web site devoted to this hobby is here:
http://homepage.mac.com/galoot_9/galtprog.html

Making and playing dulcimers. Web site for that is:
http://homepage.mac.com/galoot_9/xmasdulc.html


----------



## huntersilver (May 13, 2007)

Working 2 jobs, unfotunately does not give me any time for
hobbies[:0]


----------



## UKpenmaker (May 13, 2007)

My other hobbies include, Photography, mainly Wildlife photogrpahy (especially small stuff) fell walking when my knees can take it, computers. 
I even know what my next hobby is going to be, building my new house and workshop. Although i think it may become a bit more of a head-ache than a hobby[] 

Here is the plot,




<br />
And here is the view we will have[]



<br />


----------



## kkwall (May 13, 2007)

My other hobbies are Walking, Guitar, Mountain Biking, Reading, Running, Yoga and I am also getting into web design.

None take over from Pen Turning/Woodturning, but I do enjoy walking as a close second both in the lakes and nearer home also.

http://www.wallacepens.co.uk/border%20photos.html


----------



## CaptG (May 13, 2007)

Fishing,(summertime charter boat Capt.), metal detecting, bow hunting, pen turning, and naps.  Not neccisarily in that order.


----------



## Jerryconn (May 14, 2007)

Love to fish, just can't do it alot right mow because of a bad hip. (probably have it replaced this year or next) Used to be heavy into Ham Radio but has kinda died, The only other thing right now is beer making!


----------



## alamocdc (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> <br />Up until about 6 years ago I was into street rods big time.



Dang, Roy, I'm gonna start calling you Royd Coddington. [}][][]


----------



## alamocdc (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cozee_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


Ha!Ha! Royd Coddington!For you not into Street Rods Boyd Coddington is one of the biggest Street Rod builders in the country and the owner of Coddington Street Rods who manufacture Street rod parts and wheels.


----------



## mrcook4570 (May 14, 2007)

Hunting & fishing


----------



## swirlman (May 14, 2007)

Yes Dave, Some marbles are very rare and hard to find. Several factors determine the rariety of a marble such as, what old company made them, how many and what color were made, just to mention a few. I wish I had the old marbles when I was a kid that I shot out of a slingshot. 

George





> _Originally posted by Woodnknots_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## esheffield (May 14, 2007)

Depends on the mood I'm in, but sometimes I think my real hobby is collecting stuff under the guise of taking up a hobby! []

At any rate, other than penturning, I'm into cars (I have a 71 MG Midget, and am building a kit right now), flatwork, home remodel/repair/etc., some photography, a little astronomy, computers / electronics / robotics, video games. Used to be into ham radio a little, but not for years.


----------



## GBusardo (May 14, 2007)

Interesting topic.   I love to fish, (someday I want to get into rod building) I am a pretty fair bowler, (my favorite ally closed down also) [!], I also love history and spending time with my friends and family.  Is that a hobby?  lol  And of course, other types of woodworking other than turning.


----------



## DKF (May 17, 2007)

Flatwork....Golfing.....My two sons.......


----------



## Rojo22 (May 17, 2007)

pen turning, bowl turning, carving characters, scroll work, marquetry work, wood collecting, tool collecting, flat work, and toy making..

Non woodworking is collecting 50's Packards and pickup trucks, fishing, online gaming, and just goofing off....


----------

